# Dog just ate Plastic Wrap - Worried as hell :(



## Red Grass (Dec 24, 2010)

I joined the forums today at reference of a mate of mine who said this site offers some good tips, although I didn't think my first post would be a plea of help...

To cut down the thread, basically what happened was that I let my dog in just so he could take a sit on his bed (as I always do) and got up to get on the couch when my dog (5 Years old Beagle) shot past me and scooped some plastic wrap in his snout and wouldn't let it go. The piece was roughly the size of a computer mouse in terms of width and length. I managed to grab a hold of it and attempt to get him to surrender it. Although sure enough, he tried to swallow it, so I tore it from his mouth, only getting a very small proportion of the plastic. The rest he then ate...

He seems fine now, this happened about an hour ago at time of writing, but I've heard plastic can really screw up a animals digestion system and I'm worried as hell D:

I'm due to take him on holidays on Monday, but I'm tossing up whether to go or not... Should I be worried about this? Mind you, I live on a farm about a 3 hours drive from the nearest VET, so I'm unsure what to do...

Can anyone provide some tips or piece of mind for this? I'm really worried


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry I cant offer much advice but didnt want to read and run as you are so worried.

I think if I felt as you do - I would ring the vets for their take on it. They will know exactly the repercussions of something like this and will be able to give you professional advice.

I am sure someone will be along shortly with some knowledge/experience of this but I think - ring the vet:thumbup:

They will probably say, keep a close eye on him and it should pass through ok but ring so they are aware incase he needs to be seen.

hope this helps in some small way


----------



## Red Grass (Dec 24, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm sorry I cant offer much advice but didnt want to read and run as you are so worried.
> 
> I think if I felt as you do - I would ring the vets for their take on it. They will know exactly the repercussions of something like this and will be able to give you professional advice.
> 
> ...


I tried but the Vet isn't open on Christmas eve


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Red Grass said:


> I tried but the Vet isn't open on Christmas eve


Ring other vets until you find one that's open. Doesn't your own vet have an emergency or out-of-hours service?


----------



## Red Grass (Dec 24, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> Ring other vets until you find one that's open. Doesn't your own vet have an emergency or out-of-hours service?


Yeah, but they've all bugged out early today.

I'm going to see how he is tomorrow then call the Vet and investigate if it is really bad.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't let him out of your sight. Was the plastic wrap folded and actually the same size/shape as a computer mouse or was is just a single layer of plastic wrap about the size of a mouse?

I think he should pass it if it was just a single layer the size of a computer mouse. Keep your eyes on him, make sure you give him enough water, possibly feed a boiled chicken/rice diet if he goes off his normal feedings. Scrambled eggs also go down well. Easily digestible. If you can't get to the vet, I would at least ring for advice if possible.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Was the plactic in a solid ball the size of a computer mouse and did he swallow it in one lump? Plastics not going to be able to be broken down and if its in a solid ball it could get stuck and not be passed. There is an injection that the vets can give to make them vomit it up before it tries to pass out the stomach into the intestines (if it can) But to do this you need to be quick.
I would really try to get hold of a vet. My Malamute did it with a adult sock at around four months old (he was 6.9kg when I got him at 11 weeks) I phoned the vet and he had to go up for the injection as they were doubtful that a sock wouldnt pass with his size.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a dog that eats stupid things, and to date had 3 operations to remove them, but now I always keep a bag of Soda Crystals to hand the vet at work told me to put a big peice or large desertspoonful at the back of the throat, I have done this a few times and it really works, it foams up makes the dog vomit and usually produces the item, but it must be done pretty much straight after eating the item, hope this plastic passes through without any complications. for a vet to give the injection to induce vomiting I was told it should be withing approx 2 hours of eating the item, it costs me £50 last time.

mo


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Red Grass said:


> Yeah, but they've all bugged out early today.
> 
> I'm going to see how he is tomorrow then call the Vet and investigate if it is really bad.


Vets must by law provide a 24 service. If there is nobody answering at the surgery, they are breaking the law, report them to RCVS 

Call another vet. Hope he is okay ..


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I have a dog that eats stupid things, and to date had 3 operations to remove them, but now I always keep a bag of Soda Crystals to hand the vet at work told me to put a big peice or large desertspoonful at the back of the throat, I have done this a few times and it really works, it foams up makes the dog vomit and usually produces the item, but it must be done pretty much straight after eating the item, hope this plastic passes through without any complications. for a vet to give the injection to induce vomiting I was told it should be withing approx 2 hours of eating the item, it costs me £50 last time.
> 
> mo


I use soda crystals for cleaning drains and putting in the washing machine. 
Surely they're not safe to put down a dog's throat? :scared:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

welshdoglover said:


> I use soda crystals for cleaning drains and putting in the washing machine.
> Surely they're not safe to put down a dog's throat? :scared:


I hadnt heard of it either, but as a vet said do it and Mo is very experienced, and also as her dogs still in one piece and alive, then yes it must be safe.


----------

